# Fading My Irons



## IamYOdaddy91 (Oct 24, 2006)

About a month ago i could hit my irons super straight. I could hit my 9 iron about 150 yds. Now, it feels like im taking the same exact swing, and im fading all of my irons, especially my low irons, and i also am losing distance, i hit my 9 iron about 138 yds now. Am i losing clubhead speed, or is there something affected in my technique now?

-Chris


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Sounds like your decelerating..but that could be wrong. We really need to see your swing to truly help, but make sure you are accelerating through impact, and rolling your right arm over your left. That sound straighten you out. A fade is caused by an open club face, and unfortuneatly, there are as many causes, as there are fixes.


----------



## IamYOdaddy91 (Oct 24, 2006)

yeah thats probably it, because my friends are saying that i have been slowing down my swing, so maybe thats why im leaving my clubface open, but it hasnt really been affecting my scores because i get up and down about 90% of the time, because shortgame is the best thing i have.


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

Your face must be open during impact lol ...


----------

